
Wanting to leave IT - oldschooladmin
I&#x27;m 50 this year, been in IT for 20 years and I wanted to get ideas from those willing to share them on switching gears and leaving IT for something else.<p>I&#x27;ll be frank: I&#x27;m burned out after 20 years of being in IT. IT, at least for me, due to the push to the cloud and other factors, has been reduced to disaster management. I live in a place with precious few actual IT jobs. I&#x27;d like to use computers as a tool, not the focus of my life.<p>My degree is in CS and before I was in IT, I was a barber--something I have no wish to return to, as standing all day created health issues for me, hence my entry into IT.<p>Any ideas?
======
zombieprocesses
If you have a degree in CS, you could go into software development. Or even
teaching. I hear that schools are desperate for CS teachers.

Have you considered retirement? 20 years of IT is enough for you to retire on.

Do you have any careers you want to get into?

